# Successful mating pics



## rlechols (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm happy because my H. Grandis' were introduced to one another today and have begun mating. This is my first experience breeding mantids, as I've only been keeping them since February. Enjoy the photos!


----------



## Ian (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice work! Best of luck with rearing the oothecae.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2006)

Good job. They are an easy mantis to keep. I've never had any issues with H. Grandis. Mating was always accomplished without any problems.


----------



## wuwu (Jun 30, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## Obie (Jul 3, 2006)

Great job Rachel!!


----------



## SoCalMantis (Jul 13, 2006)

I have all females and in need of an adult or sub adult grandis...if you have any available to sell...please let me know.

Thanx

Steve


----------

